# Semi OT: Nene possibly tears ACL 3 minutes into season



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Doh.

Just reported that the initial report on Nene is "at least" a sprain of the ACL, possibly worse. The need an MRI to tell what's happened for sure, and he'll get one of those tomorrow.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Bummer.

What are the particulars of his past injury problems, if anyone knows? Similar? Different?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The way he was holding it and the way he went down, it's definitely the ACL, and I'd say it's a good bet that it's torn.

This is a big blow, since Memphis was also after him.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Rawse said:


> The way he was holding it and the way he went down, it's definitely the ACL, and I'd say it's a good bet that it's torn.
> 
> This is a big blow, since Memphis was also after him.


Looked like that to me too


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL. Cap Space is injured.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> LOL. Cap Space is injured.


 :laugh: The finger was slowly, sheepishly lowered when I saw that.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

On the other hand, this will knock 20-30 million off his next contract, and probably limit competition for his services.

ACLs are hardly career-ending -- even purportedly mentally challenged and physically weak players like Jamal Crawford have risen to the challenge. Unfortunately, our management has a perversely close-to-the-vest approach when it comes to medical issues, and if Nene has indeed torn the ligament, I suspect Paxson will cross Nene's name off his shopping list.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> LOL. Cap Space is injured.


Not sure its funny.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Not sure its funny.


It's not at all funny that Nene got hurt. It IS funny that Cap Space got hurt.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> ACLs are hardly career-ending


It sure didn't help Marcus Fizer


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> It's not at all funny that Nene got hurt. It IS funny that Cap Space got hurt.


Not sure thats funny either. In fact, I kinda consider injuries to potential free agent targets to be a bad thing, generally speaking.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> On the other hand, this will knock 20-30 million off his next contract, and probably limit competition for his services.
> 
> ACLs are hardly career-ending -- even purportedly mentally challenged and physically weak players like Jamal Crawford have risen to the challenge. Unfortunately, our management has a perversely close-to-the-vest approach when it comes to medical issues, and if Nene has indeed torn the ligament, I suspect Paxson will cross Nene's name off his shopping list.


Which other medical issues do you have in mind? I hope you don't mean Eddy's heart, because that would be a serious case of apples and oranges.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Which other medical issues do you have in mind? I hope you don't mean Eddy's heart, because that would be a serious case of apples and oranges.


You're right; it is an imperfect comparison.

After all, Curry's perfectly healthy, whereas Nene would be coming off a major knee injury.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Whether Nene comes back this season, next season or never again, Cap Space will help us an equal amount this season.

Don't stop.... believin..... hold on toooo that feeeeeelllinnnnnggg...

it goes on and on and on and onnnnn...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> You're right; it is an imperfect comparison.
> 
> After all, Curry's perfectly healthy, whereas Nene would be coming off a major knee injury.


Whatever.

Despite our differing opinions on the Curry matter, you don't really know how a torn ACL would effect Paxson's pursuit of Nene based on the Curry situation, do you?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> ...


You're right . . . you deserved a better response, just as I deserved something better than "You couldn't possibly compare Curry with Nene."

I think it's a fair comparison. Curry was cleared to play pretty quickly and painlessly by the Knicks' doctors, a panel of top cardiologists at one of the best heart hospitals in the country, New York Presbyterian/Columbia/Cornell, and the NBA's cardiologists. In fact, reading back on it now, the biggest delay in the process was getting someone in Chicago to release Eddy's medical records.

The Bulls, however, didn't take that sort of one-stop, Dream Team approach, and instead basically clung to the decision of one doctor who was conservative to the point of being radically opposed to the way conventional cardiology is practiced.

Given that, I find it hard to believe that they would spend $50-80 million on a guy with a completely reconstructed knee and a history of knee trouble.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I think it's a fair comparison.


I doubt I will ever agree with you on this issue.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> You're right . . . you deserved a better response, just as I deserved something better than "You couldn't possibly compare Curry with Nene."
> 
> I think it's a fair comparison. Curry was cleared to play pretty quickly and painlessly by the Knicks' doctors, a panel of top cardiologists at one of the best heart hospitals in the country, New York Presbyterian/Columbia/Cornell, and the NBA's cardiologists. In fact, reading back on it now, the biggest delay in the process was getting someone in Chicago to release Eddy's medical records.
> 
> ...


OK, I'll change my mind and bite on this one a little.

Hypothetical situation: The Bulls are interested in Nene next offseason. They have three different doctors look at his knee to see if his future as basketball player will be compromised. Two of them think it is, while one of them isn't sure. 

Yeah, I might not sign him to a big deal in that situation. But if all my doctors said he looks fine, then I'd probably make him an offer.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Whatever.
> 
> Despite our differing opinions on the Curry matter, you don't really know how a torn ACL would effect Paxson's pursuit of Nene based on the Curry situation, do you?


I believe Currygate showed that the Bulls' tolerance for risk when it comes to a big contract is pretty close to zero.

Paxson has repeatedly said that he is aware Curry most likely doesn't have HCM. So he traded him on the basis of an infinitesimal amount of risk.

Nene's knee, on the other hand, represents a pretty significant risk -- he's much more likely to be sidelined or forced into retirement by his knee than Curry is by his heart. I suspect it would also be very difficult to get an insurer to cover Nene's knees. So I am being very serious when I say that I doubt the Bulls would pursue that kind of risk.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I can't tell if the Bulls were more afraid of an incapacitating injury or one of the players dying and whatever ramifications would come from that if they cleared him.

From a purely basketball standpoint, an incapacitating injury is an incapacitating injury, IMO. You have to take likelihood of occurrence and chances and timeframe of full rehabilitation in account, but if a player is not suited up, that’s all that matters.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> I believe Currygate showed that the Bulls' tolerance for risk when it comes to a big contract is pretty close to zero.
> 
> Paxson has repeatedly said that he is aware Curry most likely doesn't have HCM. So he traded him on the basis of an infinitesimal amount of risk.
> 
> Nene's knee, on the other hand, represents a pretty significant risk -- he's much more likely to be sidelined or forced into retirement by his knee than Curry is by his heart. I suspect it would also be very difficult to get an insurer to cover Nene's knees. So I am being very serious when I say that I doubt the Bulls would pursue that kind of risk.


You don't think that the worst case scenario of death vs. the worst case scenario of a chronically sore knee makes these two situations different as to what the Bulls may or may not do? Surely you are at least willing to agree that the spectre of death was a huge influence in how the Curry situation was handled. Indeed, one might say that the severity of the consequence of being wrong poisoned the team's ability to deal with the situation appropriately.

Forget it. 

Frankly, I'm more interested in why DaBullz thinks its funny when a prospective free agent that could help our team next season gets hurt.

Maybe by Friday night Chris Wilcox, Joel Przybilla, Al Harrington, and Nazr Muhammed will all suffer similar injuries and we can all get together and just laugh and laugh and laugh.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

In case anyone is keeping score, this is thread #357,921 in the series of posters attempting to out-quip each other at the expense of John Paxson's perceived mistakes. Brilliant. 

:boohoo:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This is terrible. You never want to see anyone injured. Especially a guy in a make or break year. 

My bet, Nene ends up with New York, Thomas loves taking chances.....and rightfully so. Risk big, big rewards. Risk nothing, gain, nothing.


That being said, Nene should be able to recover from this, the timing couldn't be worse for him and potential suitors. I still believe there will be a market for him depending on his healing process. Some heal quicker than others.

Best wishes to Nene.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> You don't think that the worst case scenario of death vs. the worst case scenario of a chronically sore knee makes these two situations different as to what the Bulls may or may not do? Surely you are at least willing to agree that the spectre of death was a huge influence in how the Curry situation was handled. Indeed, one might say that the severity of the consequence of being wrong poisoned the team's ability to deal with the situation appropriately.
> 
> Forget it.
> 
> ...


Nene's chronic knee soreness and an ACL tear might not be mutually exclusive events, FWIW.

"Specter of death." I like that. Paxson could have used you a few weeks ago when he was advancing his sensationalistic "Reggie Lewis" message. 

Every Bulls player faces a far greater risk of dying when he gets in his car tomorrow and drives to the United Center than Curry does of dying from HCM. The "specter of death" was a specter entirely of the Bulls' own making. Conventionally practiced/accepted medicine and the NBA aren't seeing the specter.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> LOL. Cap Space is injured.


Hahahahahaha. Man, that made me laugh! :banana: :clown:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> "Specter of death." I like that. Paxson could have used you a few weeks ago when he was advancing his sensationalistic "Reggie Lewis" message.


Just so you know, ScottMay, you occasionally go over my personal threshold and make the Bulls board a less enjoyable place. This thread has been one of those moments for me. I'm no mod, and I'm not telling you to stop anything, but I've just been flat angry reading some of your posts tonight.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Every Bulls player faces a far greater risk of dying when he gets in his car tomorrow and drives to the United Center than Curry does of dying from HCM. The "specter of death" was a specter entirely of the Bulls' own making. Conventionally practiced/accepted medicine and the NBA aren't seeing the specter.


I'm not talking about whether the fear was reasonable in your eyes, Scott. I think we are all familiar enough with what transpired to see the massive weight of medical opinion in favor of clearing Curry.

My point is that I don't think its fair to equate the Bulls concerns with Curry's worst case scenario - death - with the worst case scenario of a guy who has a reconstructed knee - more knee problems. 

The Curry situation does not convince me that the Bulls won't take a risk on a formerly injured player if the weight of medical opinions obtained support his health.

I think the Curry situatuion was peculiar because of the *perceived* worst case scenario. Appropriate or not, I believe that fear of death was real. 

And you don't have to try to convince me that Curry is healthy. I believe it already. I just don't care.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Hahahahahaha. Man, that made me laugh! :banana: :clown:


Seriously, is there an inside joke here that I'm not privy to? 

I fail to see the humor in any prospective free agent target of the Bulls suffering a potentially serious injury. The depletion of free agent targets is not a good thing for this team.

Its not funny. Its the opposite of funny. Its bad news.

Have some of us gotten to the point that we actually *enjoy* the prospect of setbacks to the team?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Just so you know, ScottMay, you occasionally go over my *personal *threshold and make the Bulls board a less enjoyable place. This thread has been one of those moments for me. I'm no mod, and I'm not telling you to stop anything, but I've just been flat angry reading some of your posts tonight.


I'm sorry to hear that, DMD. This won't make you any less angry, but I have to say that the thought expressed above is pretty much the exemplar of the sort of thing that ought to be expressed via PM.

That's not to say that I'm not perfectly aware that probably a lot of other people share your opinion. I don't what to tell you -- I guess I feel just as strongly about the whole Curry situation as John Paxson did, and I doubt I'll let go of it soon. 

However, I was a Bulls fan long before there was a John Paxson or a Jerry Reinsdorf, and I'll still be fan when they're gone.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, DMD. This won't make you any less angry, but I have to say that the thought expressed above is pretty much the exemplar of the sort of thing that ought to be expressed via PM.
> 
> That's not to say that I'm not perfectly aware that probably a lot of other people share your opinion. I don't what to tell you -- I guess I feel just as strongly about the whole Curry situation as John Paxson did, and I doubt I'll let go of it soon.
> 
> However, I was a Bulls fan long before there was a John Paxson or a Jerry Reinsdorf, and I'll still be fan when they're gone.


Sorry, it should have been a PM.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> Seriously, is there an inside joke here that I'm not privy to?
> 
> I fail to see the humor in any prospective free agent target of the Bulls suffering a potentially serious injury. The depletion of free agent targets is not a good thing for this team.
> 
> ...


Look, I want to Bulls to continue to improve as much as anyone else. But I do not consider Nene as a guy who puts us over the top. It's not like we are losing out on a kid who will turn into a superstar, or can save the franchise. 

I think Nene will be a solid guy if we can get him, but we've had opportunities slip. Nene is no better than Eddy was, and I think Nene is along the same caliber as Magloire. We could have had Magloire just as much as the Bucks did. We could have given up our or the Knicks first rounder, a 2nd rounder, and prolly an expiring contract.

I'm sorry if it seems like I want potential Bulls getting hurt, but we are a team that is sitting around waiting for things to happen. Thus, the jokes on this board about the Capspace. Someone once had a jersey idea of C.Space 06. I find that hilarious, b/c granted we have the money this upcoming offseason, but who the hell can we get that is worthy of pushing us closer to a championship. Any FA out there is old, and any RFA out there will likely be matched, or need to be paid way more than their value. Our best bet is to make a trade w/our expiring contracts, or and future picks, but we sit around while everyone else in the East have improved. Other teams have remained where at least at their level of last year, and we have gone down. 

I'm over the fact we lost Eddy, but losing AD too kills us. We have no big bodies, and I hope Tyson can stay healthy the whole year. I really wonder what our big men rotation can do for us this year.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i feel bad for denver...
last year they lost voshon lenard in the first game for the rest of the season too, after he tored his achilles' tendon.

if camby gets injured they are in deep trouble except of elson they have no one to play the 5.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

> Look, I want to Bulls to continue to improve as much as anyone else. But I do not consider Nene as a guy who puts us over the top. It's not like we are losing out on a kid who will turn into a superstar, or can save the franchise.
> 
> I think Nene will be a solid guy if we can get him, but we've had opportunities slip. Nene is no better than Eddy was, and I think Nene is along the same caliber as Magloire. We could have had Magloire just as much as the Bucks did. We could have given up our or the Knicks first rounder, a 2nd rounder, and prolly an expiring contract.
> 
> I'm sorry if it seems like I want potential Bulls getting hurt, but we are a team that is sitting around waiting for things to happen. Thus, the jokes on this board about the Capspace. Someone once had a jersey idea of C.Space 06. I find that hilarious, b/c granted we have the money this upcoming offseason, but who the hell can we get that is worthy of pushing us closer to a championship. Any FA out there is old, and any RFA out there will likely be matched, or need to be paid way more than their value. Our best bet is to make a trade w/our expiring contracts, or and future picks, but we sit around while everyone else in the East have improved. Other teams have remained where at least at their level of last year, and we have gone down.


So given this poor scenario as you see it, its funny when the situation becomes even worse through injuries to players that potentially could help as free agent acquisitions? I don't follow. And don't waste your time trying to explain it to me, because I'll never understand that approach to being a fan.



> I'm over the fact we lost Eddy


All evidence to the contrary.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> So given this poor scenario as you see it, its funny when the situation becomes even worse through injuries to players that potentially could help as free agent acquisitions? I don't follow. And don't waste your time trying to explain it to me, because I'll never understand that approach to being a fan.


I don't share it myself, but if you want to understand simply spend time around Cubs fans or watching Charlie Brown.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Mikedc said:


> I don't share it myself, but if you want to understand simply spend time around Cubs fans or watching Charlie Brown.


I don't want to understand.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> i feel bad for denver...
> last year they lost voshon lenard in the first game for the rest of the season too, after he tored his achilles' tendon.
> 
> if camby gets injured they are in deep trouble except of elson they have no one to play the 5.




Denver was already tooled up to play a lot of small ball. If another frontcour tinjury happens, Carmelo goes to power forward, they start Miller, Watson and Buckner, and they outgun you. Well, possibly.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Ron Cey said:


> So given this poor scenario as you see it, its funny when the situation becomes even worse through injuries to players that potentially could help as free agent acquisitions? I don't follow. And don't waste your time trying to explain it to me, because I'll never understand that approach to being a fan.
> 
> All evidence to the contrary.


Yeah, I do find it funny. Funny b/c we're a team that sits around and think's our savior will be a guy who averages 10 pts and 6 rbs. We're so anxious to signing a guy who breaks out at 28 years of age by averaging 10 rbs and a 1.5 blocks (Pryzbilla). Hard to find those stats for most big men. It must be what we need, to complement Tyson's 60 million dollar role to score for us.

I'm sick of losing, and I think we'll lose a lot this year. I hope to God I'm wrong. But I fear we are the Bucks of the past two years, win one year, lose the next. Why? B/c we sit around like punks and let deals go by that we can actually do. Magloire goes to the already talented Bucks for nothing. Couldn't we have gotten him for Noc and a 1st rounder? What about Othella, Pike and a few picks? It's not like we were going to keep these guys beyond this year?

We could have swung a trade for Kwame. Kwame is as effective as Nene, and would have been a whole hell of a lot cheaper. 

It bothers me how we sit around for the year 2006. Unless we make improvements via Trade, guess what, we are making the playoffs as a low seed at best for the next few years. Who are we going to sign? Peja? Oh, he's clutch and doesn't play where we Lu does. Ben Wallace? Like Det will let him go elsewhere? I don't know if I want another "Tyson" on this team. We'll be lucky to average 70 points a game. Plus, he'll be old when is contract is up.

Al Harrington? Good and effective, but not a difference maker. He's great as a role player, and none of our guys are enough of a star, to need him. Ben is the likely superstar we got, but it will take him a little more time.

Nazr? Pryz? Solid guys, but nothing to put us over the top, or help us advance another round.

If there is a disgruntled superstar moved at the deadline, and does not come here, I'll go crazy.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Yeah, I do find it funny.


I don't.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

The fact that our big man free agent pool, already thin, possibly took a hit yesterday is not funny. Nene's injury, as all player injuries, is terribly unfunny.

DaBullz poking fun at many of us cap space hopefuls, myself included, with a witty comment was funny IMO. For the same reason, I found his (or k4e's, I can't remember) idea of the cap space foam finger hilarious as well. That's why I'm throwing it right back by embracing it with my avatar. :biggrin: 

What's the big deal with making fun of ourselves every now and again?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Its only funny if you like the dark humor or comedy of the absurd.

Or, if you have just gone loony from frustration, which I think is where I'm at. Laughing manically as yet another roadblock is placed in front of you on a path that may have been doomed to begin with.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Its only funny if you like the dark humor or comedy of the absurd.
> 
> Or, if you have just gone loony from frustration, which I think is where I'm at. Laughing manically as yet another roadblock is placed in front of you on a path that may have been doomed to begin with.




That is not supporting a team.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

ShamBulls said:


> That is not supporting a team.


I'll take your opinion under advisement while at opening night tonight cheering the team on to victory.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

badfish said:


> The fact that our big man free agent pool, already thin, possibly took a hit yesterday is not funny. Nene's injury, as all player injuries, is terribly unfunny.
> 
> DaBullz poking fun at many of us cap space hopefuls, myself included, with a witty comment was funny IMO. For the same reason, I found his (or k4e's, I can't remember) idea of the cap space foam finger hilarious as well. That's why I'm throwing it right back by embracing it with my avatar. :biggrin:
> 
> What's the big deal with making fun of ourselves every now and again?


I think the foam finger and and "capspace" uniform are hilarious - smart too. Note I didn't take issue with K4E's post talking about how capspace doesn't help this season. He's right. That is what makes the foam finger and uniform concepts funny and smart. 

I don't, however, think "LOL" is the appropriate response when a potential free agent target gets hurt. Its an inferior scenario for the Bulls to the scenario that existed before Nene got injured. Period. That isn't something to enjoy as a Bulls fan. 

If I misinterpreted the original post, I apologize. But I don't think I did. And the discussion that followed illustrates that at least one other fan does, in fact, find the possible loss of a free agent target to be humorous simply because he is dissatisfied with the current product. 

P.S. I know no one is laughing at the concept of "a player" getting injured. Only someone from Philadelphia would do that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I think the foam finger and and "capspace" uniform are hilarious - smart too. Note I didn't take issue with K4E's post talking about how capspace doesn't help this season. He's right. That is what makes the foam finger and uniform concepts funny and smart.
> 
> I don't, however, think "LOL" is the appropriate response when a potential free agent target gets hurt. Its an inferior scenario for the Bulls to the scenario that existed before Nene got injured. Period. That isn't something to enjoy as a Bulls fan.
> 
> ...


I can't believe I have to explain humor to someone.

Look, it IS about the cap space jerseys and all that. The inside jokes have been about Cap Space's 3pt shooting % and so on.

God knows if Nene is even a FA target for this team. I'm not privvy to The Plan<sup>tm</sup>.

If anything, what this does is illustrate the folly of not actually being proactive.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> If anything, what this does is illustrate the folly of not actually being proactive.


Well, being proactive could have meant trading for Nene last week. In which case we'd be well and truly ****ed come tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Well, being proactive could have meant trading for Nene last week. In which case we'd be well and truly ****ed come tonight.


The butterfly effect. If we traded for him, he's not on that court in that situation where he gets hurt.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The butterfly effect. If we traded for him, he's not on that court in that situation where he gets hurt.


... but something else equally (or more) horrible happens.

(Actually, he didn't appear to be doing anything special when he got hurt... I think he had something wrong with him and it just happened).


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> ... but something else equally (or more) horrible happens.
> 
> (Actually, he didn't appear to be doing anything special when he got hurt... I think he had something wrong with him and it just happened).


We could speculate on all kinds of things. We could trade for Duncan and he gets hurt in the first practice.

All we can say for sure is if someone/anyone traded for him before the injury, he wouldn't have been where and when he was to get hurt.

But hey, the best thing about Cap Space is he's incredibly flexible.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> I believe Currygate showed that the Bulls' tolerance for risk when it comes to a big contract is pretty close to zero.
> 
> Paxson has repeatedly said that he is aware Curry most likely doesn't have HCM. So he traded him on the basis of an infinitesimal amount of risk.
> 
> Nene's knee, on the other hand, represents a pretty significant risk -- he's much more likely to be sidelined or forced into retirement by his knee than Curry is by his heart. I suspect it would also be very difficult to get an insurer to cover Nene's knees. So I am being very serious when I say that I doubt the Bulls would pursue that kind of risk.


What a ridiculous comment. ACL injuries are so common these days that almost everybody comes back from it. It is an injury very common in football. You're assumptions on how the Bulls would handle Nene because of an ACL injury is ridiculous. Maybe, if he could not get insurance because of it we'll talk. Curry's problem is much more serious than this and the fact that he could not get insurance is all everybody needs to know. I personally would have let Curry walk too if the ocntract could nto be insured.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

This isn't funny at all. The only thing comical is how poor the Bulls luck is sometimes. Fortunately, Nene might actually be fully rehabbed by July 1st (or somewhat close, at least). He has 8 months before the FA negotiating period begins. In this day and age, ACL surgical repairs usually are pretty well healed by then. If anything, this could actually help our chances of getting Nene. Best wishes for Nene during the recovery.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

yodurk said:


> This isn't funny at all. The only thing comical is how poor the Bulls luck is sometimes. Fortunately, Nene might actually be fully rehabbed by July 1st (or somewhat close, at least). He has 8 months before the FA negotiating period begins. In this day and age, ACL surgical repairs usually are pretty well healed by then. If anything, this could actually help our chances of getting Nene. Best wishes for Nene during the recovery.


I've seen no confirmation that Nene's kn-knee ligament is actually torn. We'll probably get word on it one way or another today sometime.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Nene got hurt. Pax is so foolish.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I've seen no confirmation that Nene's kn-knee ligament is actually torn. We'll probably get word on it one way or another today sometime.


Yeah, hoping it's not a tear. Just not optimistic. From most accounts, the severity of it looked like a tear. 

Ni-nice use of Nene's na-name.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Here's a thought.

If Nene did tear his ACL, what would you trade for him right now?

Basically, we'd get his Bird Rights, and we'd probably be able to keep him and sign him to a pretty reasonable deal after his injury.

A first rounder is probably too steep considering. I'd trade Pike and a second rounder, though I'm not sure if that would be enough, even in these circumstances.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Here's a thought.
> 
> If Nene did tear his ACL, what would you trade for him right now?
> 
> ...


Depends on the extent of the tear. There's a wide variety in possible outcomes - between "back by the end of the year" and "Jay Williams" depending on how much done.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Here's a thought.
> 
> If Nene did tear his ACL, what would you trade for him right now?
> 
> ...


Good question. Here's my answer: trade Nocioni for Nene straight up. For the Nuggets, they get a 3/4 to backup Carmelo and who can buy into their small ball lineups (I was reading today how they plan to do that alot). For the Bulls, we don't even have to give up a draft pick and get our center. This trade also works under the cap if I'm not mistaken; both salaries are in the $3M range. For anyone who objects, let me point out that Luol Deng is our SF for the long haul. And it's alot easier to find a backup SF than a starting center.


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

If Pax does go after Nene any word on whether or not he's gonna have to take a DNA test. We need to know if he is predisposed to knee injuries. We all know Pax leaves no stone unturned.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

RipDirty said:


> If Pax does go after Nene any word on whether or not he's gonna have to take a DNA test. We need to know if he is predisposed to knee injuries. We all know Pax leaves no stone unturned.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Good question. Here's my answer: trade Nocioni for Nene straight up. For the Nuggets, they get a 3/4 to backup Carmelo and who can buy into their small ball lineups (I was reading today how they plan to do that alot). For the Bulls, we don't even have to give up a draft pick and get our center. This trade also works under the cap if I'm not mistaken; both salaries are in the $3M range. For anyone who objects, let me point out that Luol Deng is our SF for the long haul. And it's alot easier to find a backup SF than a starting center.


The Nugz already have Najera who is a similar player to Nocioni. I can't imagine them wanting him badly enough.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Nene tore his kneeknee, done for the year:

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_4207211,00.html


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

This injury is actually interesting for the bulls.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> The Nugz already have Najera who is a similar player to Nocioni. I can't imagine them wanting him badly enough.


Doh. Forgot about that. It wouldn't make a lick of sense for them then.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> This injury is actually interesting for the bulls.


Interesting, how so? The possbility of getting him has decreased quite alot, much like Nene's value has aswell.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

An MRI performed Wednesday revealed a torn anterior cruciate ligament, a medial collateral ligament sprain and a first-degree tear in the lateral meniscus in Nene's right knee.

That sounds like a relatively serious one to me.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> An MRI performed Wednesday revealed a torn anterior cruciate ligament, a medial collateral ligament sprain and a first-degree tear in the lateral meniscus in Nene's right knee.
> 
> That sounds like a relatively serious one to me.


Almost as bad as Culpepper's injury from what I've heard.


----------



## Chi-City (Jul 13, 2005)

Hahaha and Nugget fans were down grading all trade possibilities saying we can get more then what you can offer us. Hahah you aren't getting NOTHING now like I said before haha.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

That's.......not funny. At all.


----------

